# Furnishings



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Subbing
I love looking at peoples houses - when we rode around the roads a lot in the UK I was terribly guilty of peeking through windows to see what sort of décor they had!!!


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

jaydee said:


> Subbing
> I love looking at peoples houses - when we rode around the roads a lot in the UK I was terribly guilty of peeking through windows to see what sort of décor they had!!!


 ROFL, a peeping Jay!


I love to decorate, I don't have any pictures yet, but I'm re-decorating my BF's house for him, however slow and painful the process is. He's stubborn to a fault and likes that sterile nobody lives here look...like no furniture kind of sterile! The biggest 'fight' was over a area rug, he hates carpet of any kind, but I have joint issues and need somewhere softer to stand. I told him I either bring in the rug or I'll come in and carpet his whole house while he's at work one day, he approved the rug! :twisted: (we're both stubborn and I'm good at repairs/ home improvement so he know I can install carpet in a short amount of time, hehe.)

I'm doing a beach house meets cottage type look in the living/ dining/ kitchen areas and then something more modern in the rest of the house.

I love the pink though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm way too much of a collector to survive in a sterile house!!!


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I love the idea of nice houses. And I try to keep to colour schemes myself, so that when I do buy things that kind of match. Like I have grey as my base colour with red accents, mixed with wood or grey metal. 

However I can never stand to spend money on things so it usually ends up whatever I can find for free or cheap. I also move a lot so generally things only last me up to a year. 

Sometimes it works out well, my secondhand supercomfy couch is the perfect grey and only cost me $20 with free delivery.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I'm way too much of a collector to survive in a sterile house!!!


 Me too. He brags that even though the neighborhood isn't really the best, that he's never been robbed. My response was " Why would any self respecting burglar rob an empty house anyways?" He just gave me a dirty look, haha, sweet sweet victory!


I also like grey as a base color. I did my bedroom originally in lime green and magenta, it didn't come out right and looked like a neon watermelon had exploded...it was...well kind of scary. :shock:

I'm currently accumulating enough stuff to do his bedroom in grey with either a dusky blue or green accent, maybe both.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love pink too. As you might noticed, our bedroom is pink & grey.

My husband accepted it but told that he doesn't want pink around other rooms in our apartment :lol::twisted:.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I love plants indoors but only have one. I don't know what it is but it was quite bushy, I had it by the side of my fire, out the heat. What I found when I went into the sitting room was the plant, still standing, bashed to pieces, most of the leaves on the floor and it looking a very sorry state. 

I then realised that my GSD and Pointer had been playing and the GSD with her backside to the plant had given it a severe beating with her tail!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm a plant killer - so I avoid buying them now!!!
I don't think you need to spend a ton of money to have a nice home - you can pick up great bargains in sales and consignment stores (things a bit like charity shops in the UK). I value sentimental things above expense as well so the set of drawers in my bedroom has a flamingo ornament that was my grandmothers - a gift to her from my dad when he was young, a little plastic lidded dish that she used to put our pocket money in for when we visited her every week and little things that my children bought me when they were young, plus an old but special valentines day card from DH


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh I love decorating too!!! Love the photos, you all have wonderful taste!

I love plants, and I sort of go for a Bohemian look or feel.

Some pics of my old apartment, and one of my current apartment (still working on it, first pic is of my current apartment, a work in progress)...

I hope the pictures show up OK.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My house is never clean and there is baseball stuff everywhere but...


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I've got to hurry up and get the BF's house decorated so I can take pictures.
I love everyone's homes. I'd show mine but it's such a mess because we (my mom, mema, and I) are slowly renovating it and since it's only 960 sq ft it's too cluttered with stuff to take good pictures right now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

You all have wonderful homes!

We got a new wardrobe at our entry but had an accident with it while putting it up and placing it. We managed to push it over and shatter the wardrobe (mirror) doors. And we bought whole the thing new and it cost us €400!

We may bought new mirror doors later but as an emergency solution we covered the damaged areas with posters that I had when I was at my tweens. So, our entry looks like a dream of little horse girls now:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

After 20 years of service but showing no wear, I got this idea I'd like a change so I hit a few furniture stores to see what was being offered. 20 yrs ago my couch and chair set me back $1500. After all those years it was showing no wear, I got this idea I'd like a change so I hit a few furniture stores to see what was being offered. Sets were being offered for less than $1K. Looked nice. When I questioned it the sales lady told me to hang on to mine as it was quality and Canadian made. The new stuff was coming out of China and appealed to smaller budgets. Looked good to start but lasting maybe 5 years. Same with my fridge. It's beige, same age, NA made, solid. New switch set me back a total of $150 including service call. I'd gone fridge shopping, in case, and again made in China and cheap. The repairman told me I'd made the best choice by hanging on to my current fridge. The new Chinese ones are keeping him very busy, great for his business.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that entire approach is just maddening. this idea that we build these new "energy efficient" appliances, and make energy conservation requirements that manufactureres must meet, but the stuff doesn't last more than 8 years. indeed, it is MEANT to last only 8 years. so, you must throw it away, (maybe recycle some of it if you are conscientious) and go buy a new one. 

this appliance requires a lot of energy to manufacture, and more to ship from China, and you tell me which is ultimately more "energy efficient"? 


Rant over.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

When I split from my first husband I found myself having to best part furnish my new home and the man I'd once ridden ponies for as a child/teenager gave me his mother's refrigerator as she's gone into a care home. It lasted for years and the only reason I parted with it was because the plastic interior shelving on the inside of the door was dropping to bits.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

this was my cowgirl room in the barn but now it is a messy tack roomand also my deck which has a dining room table, tv and a bed. the barn and paddocks are out back to the right.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, we have a new puppy, so no inside photos today.  The only time I take pics inside my house (w/o people in them) are when I do decorate - as in, birthdays or Christmas. .


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, one room w/o too much puppy stuff to pick up. And, I shot up in another room to miss the puppy toy-a-roma mess.  I like to decorate with figurines, all sorts, kachinas, Greco-Roman, talavera, so on. But, the only real important aspect of decorating for me is - all the inside wall need to be _white_.  Other than that....a home is meant to be lived in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you guys have nice homes! my house is like the "servants quarters" to your houses!

I'll post a photo of the living room ( 12 ft by 12 feet) soon.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh wow....everyone has such GORGEOUS homes!!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, some neat furnishings. I might just steal Jaydee's dresser. 

My dream “furnishings” would be – none, zip. I have always wanted to live with my horses, with no decorations other than the building materials themselves (e.g., iron work on doors).I have it all designed in my head, but It was hard to find a DH that wanted the same.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I tried to talk the BF into doing a Disney theme (Lion King) bedroom, but he vetoed that idea when I showed him what I wanted as the 'centerpiece' It was a painting of the opening of the Lion King movie, framed in I think it was mahogany, 'only' $4,200....they did have a smaller printed version for a paltry $460, and a tiny statue for $125, but Nooooo. 

I was in Downtown Disney these past few days and couldn't help myself, I'm glad the BF did say no, if he'd have said yes, I probably would have lost control and brought home a 'magical carousel' horse....($20,000+) For that much money I'd want the real deal though, a living, breathing horse.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Well... I decided to re-furnish our bathroom. I'm pretty happy with the outcome :


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The spring has clearly brought some new fervor to me. Since I already have a husband (so cannot channel that fervor to crazy spring crushes like I did when I was younger and a single :lol I'll obviously unload it to furnishing my house. Our new, or used but new for me, bookshelf. Tho, I'm not sure if it's any way harmonic just in this one lonely pic without considering whole the environment which you cannot see here:


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had all kinds of decor and moved cross country a LOT so sold everything many times. 

I wanted to do shabby chic so I did ~ I REALLY did, but now I want to transition to cowgirl chic and am not really sure how to go about it.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

don't know why pic is sideways, it's not on my computer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh, I just saw this!! 

Can I show you some before and afters of my house?? This will take a while....I will go slow, so as not to overwhelm the system!

This is the kitchen "before" THat is NOT my kitchen...or even one of my photos....


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Trying to get out of Epona's living room, which is gorgeous.....ain't gonna happen....danged HF....sorry!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I love your houses. So beautiful !

I got finally few better pics of our living room, thanks for a better camera:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

And better pics of the bedroom:
















The last finishings for the bathroom:

















And the hallway:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love your dresser EponaLynn - I'm very tempted to try to paint mine in that creamy white colour now - or buy one just like yours!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, now that we have that 'before' picture straightened out....here is the 'after'....


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

jaydee said:


> I love your dresser EponaLynn - I'm very tempted to try to paint mine in that creamy white colour now - or buy one just like yours!!!


Do you mean the big hutch? I bought it like that but it was painted I believe. I have painted many pieces of furniture and was planning to do that with the sideboard too but may leave it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

greentree, are those new cabinets or did you just paint them?

i have some solid oak cabinets from the 80's. they are so well made, compared to the caca that is out there nowadays. but, the finish is coming off , and , the are dated looking. was thinking to paint them (have them painted). tormorrow I'll take some photos to post for suggestions. I am VERY bad at interior decorating. I mostly could care less, but every now and then I think, "if I had to sell my house as it is, people would think it quite shabby".


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The Hutch EponaLynn - its a US term I'm still having to get used to using!!


I love your kitchen Greentree, such a lovely English country feel too it.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks! I had the cabinets made by a (now defunct) local furniture company. The countertops are black walnut, and used to be a tree in our pasture in Texas.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

This is a Victorian table for which I traded an antique carriage! I have had the chairs for YEARS.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Love that table, good job you don't live near me or I'd be contemplating a midnight raid on your home for that!!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

We pimped up our bathroom earlier this year and then re-furnished part of our hallway not so long ago:


----------

